# المطاط الصناعى ( ethylene propylene diene ( e p d m



## ابو يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

*

*​ 

المطاط الصناعى ( ethylene propylene diene ( e p d m
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
مقدمه
---------------
هذا النوع من المطاط من اهم انواع المطاط الصناعى فى العالم حيث انه يدخل فى كثير جدا من
الصناعات المهمه وبما يحمل من صفات فيزيائيه ممتازه وكذلك سهولة التعامل معه من الناحيه
الصناعيه حيث انه من السهل التعامل معه فى المسحوبات وكذلك فى المكبوسات كضغط وكحقن
--يعتبر هذا المطاط من الانواع المشبعه( saturated ) اى به نسبه قليله جدامن duble bond
وشكل التركيب الكيميائى( structure ) لهذا النوع ينقسم الى جزئين:-
-الجزء الاول ethylene propylene وهذا الجزء ثابت فى كل الانواع
-الجزء الثانى diene وهذا الجزء متغير على حسب نوع المركب وينقسم الى ثلاثة انواع​


انواعه:0
--------------
ينقسم مطاط e p d m الى ثلاثة انواع على حسن نوع ال diene وهم:-
1- dicyclopentadiene 
2- ethylideme norbornene
3- hexadiene 1.4
ويعتبر النوع الثانى هو اشهر الانواع​ 
طريقة تسوية ال epdm اى( curing systems )
=================================
وهذا موضوع مهم جدا نظرا لحساسية هذا النوع من المطاط 
ولان له اكثر من طريقة تسويه اتركه الى الدرس القادم ان شاء الله
وحتى لااطيل عليكم وتملون منى
شكرا لكم والى اللقاء
---------------------------------------------------​


----------



## eng_medhat51 (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخى على مجهودك فى البوليمر


----------



## _mhefny (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وان كنت اتمني ان الموضوع يكون شامل علي معلومات اكتر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أبو يوسف على هذه المواضيع الأكثر من رائعة .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

*




*


*



* ​


----------



## محمدمكارم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة-ارجوافادتى عن تركيبة الجى ار سى ومكوناتها ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## الوردة الجوريه (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ثنكيو سومج بس وين التكمله


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير
واتمنى من كل ذي خبرة بالبلاستيك والمطاط افادتنا ولا يبخل علينا
الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي

لكن لم نرى التكمله :\


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير
ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ابو يوسف (31 أغسطس 2011)

تابع باقى الشرح 

عذرا اخوانى الاعضاء على تأخري


 
طريقة تسوية المطاط ( curing systems for epdm )
==================================
نظرا لحساسية هذا النوع من المطاط فانه يتم تسويته ( فلكنته ) بطريقتين ويكون اضافة المواد
المسرعه accelerator بكميات محدده علميا وهذه المواد المسرعه يجب ان تحتوى على مركبات
الثيازول ( thiazole ) مثل ( mbt, mbts , etc ) وتكون متحده مع مركبات الثيورام thiuram
ومركبات الداىثيوكاربمات dithiocarbamate مثل tmtd , dptts
الطريقه الاولى :-
==============
باضافة المواد المسرعه مع نسبه قليله من الكبريت نظرا لقلة duuble bond فى المركب ويحب
ان تكون النسب مضبوطه حتى لايحدث خطأ فى التفاعل بما يسمى fault فيعطى مواصفات
فيزيائيه رديئه . والنسب كالاتى :- 
1phr mbts or mbt
1.5phr tmtd
1.5phr sulphar
الطريقه الثانيه :-
===========
وتسمى هذه الطريقه التسويه بالبروكسيد peroxide وهى تعطى مواصفات ممتازه
بمعنى عمل روابط من اطراف المركب بواسطة جزئ الاكسيجين نظرا كما قلنا
لضعف dubble bond فى المركب
مواصفاته :-
===========
هذه الخامه من الخامات التى تعطى مواصفات فيزيائيه عاليه من قوة الشد والاستطاله
وهو يقاوم الطقس الجوى ( weatharing ) مثل الاوزون والمطر ودرجات الحراره العاليه والمنخفضه
والهواء وكذلك يقاوم المواد الكيماويه والاحماض المركزه
استخداماته :=
================
يستخدم هذا المطاط فى عمل جميع مقاطع البروفيلات لمقاطع الالوميتال وابواب الاتوبيسات
ويستخدم فى عمل خراطيم الماء والهواء والتى يمر بها مواد كيماويه واحماض 
ويستخدم فى عمل كيعان الرادياتير
ويدخل فى كثير من الصناعات المهمه الاخرى
وشكرا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

